# Acrylic Artist



## svartistry (May 4, 2011)

Hello all I am new to this site and wanted to introduce myself... My name is Sarah and I prefer to use Acrylic paints I focus mainly on Abstract and Portraits If you would like to check out some of my works, please visit svartistry.com I look forward to speaking with you all soon


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

VERY nice work! I like to use acrylic when I do paint (which is super rare).


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome to this forum! I checked out your abstract and portrait work. I like it! A quite modernist interpretive style in your portrait work.


----------



## svartistry (May 4, 2011)

Thank you both I really appricate it- I'm currently working on a new consignment piece, a portrait of a couple that I'm getting excited about... are either of you currently working on anything?


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL!!!! Don is ALWAYS working on something!!! He can really crank them out. I just finished a consignment piece and am working on an oil pastel piece just to get the hang of using them again. It's been a lot of fun doing something different from the norm! 

Isn't it nice when you do a piece of art and hit that point where everything "clicks"?


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Sarah! I've been working on the same drawing for about a month now and not making much progress. I'll post it though, once I get it done. I hope you'll post some of your here as well.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

PencilMeIn said:


> Welcome to the forum, Sarah! I've been working on the same drawing for about a month now and not making much progress. I'll post it though, once I get it done. I hope you'll post some of your here as well.


I bet it's really nice. Anxious to see it!


----------

